# FE Results for California?



## soniahuff (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone get results from FE for California? I know Texas and Arkansas got their results....


----------



## acesar (Dec 12, 2011)

I have not seen anything. I have been checking my account since the 9th. Ncees has officially released the test results. I called the lady in charge of the EIT exam in california and her voice message said that she was only in Tuesday thru Thursday. So we might not see the results till she gets back on Tuesday.


----------



## ltthao (Dec 15, 2011)

The April registration is open, why are the scores not out yet??


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 15, 2011)

ltthao said:


> The April registration is open, why are the scores not out yet??


What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## ltthao (Dec 15, 2011)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ltthao said:
> 
> 
> > The April registration is open, why are the scores not out yet??
> ...


Well in the unfortunate case that I didn't pass, I'd like to know where I need to improve and start preparing for the next exam (which is already open for registration) asap.


----------



## Degue (Dec 15, 2011)

When is FE result is going to be released??? Any idea...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 16, 2011)

ltthao said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > ltthao said:
> ...


It looks like registration doesn't close until February 23. I could see you being concerned if you don't have results by then - I just don't see the relevance with the results vs. the open date. Regardless, good luck.


----------



## Degue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fundamentals of Engineering

"Results for the October 2011 National Fundamentals of Engineering examination are expected to be released on December 19, 2011. All examinees for this examination will be notified by email from NCEES and directed to logon to the NCEES registration system to access the results, and accompanying diagnostics if provided."

This is the official notice from CA board... Cant wait till dec 19...


----------



## acesar (Dec 17, 2011)

I read that to about the results being available Monday. I wonder if the ncees website might crash in the morning with people trying to see. Last time I took it I read on here that the scores where available before I got the email so I am thinking 8 am Monday when they will be available unless ncees is on the east coast I can see them available earlier.


----------



## SAEngineer (Dec 17, 2011)

CA FE and PE are to be released on Monday so NCEES servers are sure to crash. NCEES is in South Carolina


----------



## sec003 (Dec 19, 2011)

So, has anybody received an email or result yet this morning?


----------



## soniahuff (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing for me yet!!! Anyone else?


----------



## soniahuff (Dec 19, 2011)

I just called NCEES and the woman I talked to said that she is doubtful that results will be released today!! She said they are having issues with their website so until the issues are resolved, the results will not be posted. She said it WILL be this week but doutful if its today! UGH! REALLY????


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Sonia, how's it going? Good to see you here. As if you need any more of the waiting, I look forward to hearing about your successful results.

Take care...


----------



## BigDave (Dec 19, 2011)

Results are Posted, i passed first try!


----------



## Degue (Dec 19, 2011)

Results are up.... Finally passed ... Great relief..


----------



## Degue (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy happy... Out of school for 6 years prepared for 3 weeks before the exam passed in first try.. Now looking a job ...


----------



## CHANCHU (Dec 19, 2011)

just got results and passed, still have'nt received e-mail notification from NCEES, just sigend in to NCEES this morning at work and kept refreshing now and then, untill I saw it.


----------



## soniahuff (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got results too! FINALLY! I PASSED!!!!! First try for me too.


----------



## piesrsquared (Dec 19, 2011)

PASSED!


----------



## acesar (Dec 19, 2011)

It took me four tries but I passed. An intern in my office it was his first try and he did not pass. I know his pain. I have been going to school for 12 years so my memory was bad on the general stuff. That is awesome I finished school at the same time I passed the fe.


----------



## smblazer (Dec 19, 2011)

Passed!


----------



## sec003 (Dec 19, 2011)

Passed!!


----------



## ajosh (Dec 19, 2011)

PASSED YAY!!!!


----------



## fidala (Dec 20, 2011)

Passed !!! First attempt.


----------



## KingKazma (Dec 20, 2011)

Passed on the first attempt as well! A huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. The wait was horrendous too.


----------



## fba0861 (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations everybody! I can still remember the feeling. 

Got my email while in Vegas.


----------



## soniahuff (Dec 21, 2011)

I saw my results on NCEES, but never got an actual email.....did anyone get the email?


----------



## Degue (Dec 21, 2011)

I did not get email either.


----------



## ajosh (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone received EIT certificate yet?


----------

